# If you're at Generation-Host - Backup your data NOW!



## Francisco (Aug 20, 2013)

Not sure how many people are using them but figured i'd bring it up:



> Dear Client,
> 
> It is with regret that we announce that Generation-Host is ceasing operations effective immediately.
> 
> ...


Source: http://generation-host.com/

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Aug 20, 2013)

Never heard of them.  Or just don't remember seeing them.

Sad how companies implode like this and abandon folks.   

To those future fails out there, reach out in the same datacenter to other companies when this happens and see if someone is interested in assuming the clients --- at minimum.


----------



## concerto49 (Aug 20, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> To those future fails out there, reach out in the same datacenter to other companies when this happens and see if someone is interested in assuming the clients --- at minimum.


Sad to see them go. Yeah we're actively looking at acquiring hosts right now, so if anyone's in trouble or need an investor/partner give us a buzz.


----------



## VPSCorey (Aug 21, 2013)

Summer host implosion season is upon us.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Aug 21, 2013)

Summer host? It looks like they have been in business since 2009.

https://twitter.com/generationhost


----------



## drmike (Aug 21, 2013)

Looks like their business was all over the place in offers (PBX, VPS, OnAPP, CDN, etc. etc. etc.).

Spread themselves thin hunting for fish in the wrong pond I think.


----------



## MartinD (Aug 21, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Never heard of them.  Or just don't remember seeing them.
> 
> Sad how companies implode like this and abandon folks.
> 
> To those future fails out there, reach out in the same datacenter to other companies when this happens and see if someone is interested in assuming the clients --- at minimum.


This.

Though, you get the flip side where they come to you, you agree to take it on and get things fixed and then once you've discussed what the options are and how to get things sorted they decide to backup at the very last minute.. fix it all, then sell it off later on down the road to someone else.


----------



## concerto49 (Aug 21, 2013)

MartinD said:


> This.
> 
> Though, you get the flip side where they come to you, you agree to take it on and get things fixed and then once you've discussed what the options are and how to get things sorted they decide to backup at the very last minute.. fix it all, then sell it off later on down the road to someone else.


This is where sales need to be properly vetted and with a contract in place. There needs to be terms/conditions met before things get fixed or even looked at. The hand over process needs to be completed as a step 1.


----------



## kunnu (Aug 21, 2013)

Instead of closing a business I will recommended them to sell business so their customers will not face a too much problems.


----------



## Supicioso (Aug 21, 2013)

I wonder what goes through a person's mind when they decide to abandon all their customers on the spot like this. It's very unsettling.


----------



## DearLeaderJohn (Aug 21, 2013)

Ah Generation-Host, I remember a couple of years ago I did some technical work for a virtual airline that hosted with these jokers. They managed to lose data twice and generally the performance was dire; that being said, dropping off the face of the earth like that isn't the way to go.


----------



## gordonrp (Aug 21, 2013)

DearLeaderJohn said:


> Ah Generation-Host, I remember a couple of years ago I did some technical work for a virtual airline that hosted with these jokers. They managed to lose data twice and generally the performance was dire; that being said, dropping off the face of the earth like that isn't the way to go.


Lost data, when their old server was shutdown and then they suddenly moved datacenters, rather than getting the old server turned back on 

http://d.pr/i/RKMB/39EsHGx1 (from http://d.pr/i/PW74/3nhBLc2Z )

I remember that one distinctly, and it was preventable. Im not surprised to see them go out of business.


----------



## drmike (Aug 21, 2013)

@gordonrp, like a BOSS with the memory of an elephant.


----------



## DearLeaderJohn (Aug 22, 2013)

@gordonrp haha that was fast, tracing back my history  But always interesting to see the truth behind things


----------

